# Enviar imagenes de mini camara por rf para robot bipedo



## sebaclon2 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola a todos..! bueno estaba queriendo ver la forma de enviar imagenes de una camara por rf, antes que nada hasta aora nose que tipo de camara usar porq tiene que ser uno chico para mi robot y le circuito especifico para enviar las imagenes de la cam por rf... con el fin de que mi robot camine a sierta distancias y ver en la cam las imagenes en frente de el espero sus respuestas..! y gracias de antemano..!


----------



## Romyggar (Jul 17, 2009)

Pués mira, mi proyecto de final de carrera fué hacer que un dsPIC reconociese caracteres contenidos en imagenes. Las imágenes las obtuve mediante un módulo CMOS de captura de imágenes (cámara)

Lo bueno es que este módulo es muy fácil de usar (RX, TX, Vcc y GND) y tiene muchas funciones (JPEG @ 640*480) y video JPEG a 15Fps. 

Aqui te dejo los PDF's de la cámara, algunas imágenes  y el link en donde puedes adquirirla y encontrar información relacionada

LINK http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl/sc.8/category.207684/.f

PD: puedes publicar más información acerca de tu robot bípedo? es que se me ocurren muchas ideas sobre el tema y quisiera saber más sobre el robot (tamaño, como lo controlas, fotos..etc, lo que sea!)


----------



## sebaclon2 (Jul 20, 2009)

que tal romyggar gracias por responder..!

mi robot bipedo trabaja a base de un micro controlador pic, por medio de el ouedo controlar los movimientos,, de lo cual uso los servomotores... tambien le acople un sensror ir ..!

En sintesis es un robot bipedo autonomo con sensor de evacion de obstaculos IR..!


proximamente lo voy a controlar por RF con los modulos TWS 434 y RWS 434 y unos CI decodificadores y codificadores..! de 8 Bit o 8 canales suficiente como para aser diversisdad de cosas como ir asia delante, izquierda, derecha, reversa, mover la cabeza, prender unos leds blancos para visualizacion de camara nocturna..! y cosas asi 

bueno te dejo unos link's de imagenes y un link del video de mi bipedo IrOn-BoT

http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/7535/dsc00453w.jpg

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/8329/dsc00455hxc.jpg


YouTube - Robot hecho en paraguay con sensor ir


----------



## Romyggar (Jul 30, 2009)

He visto tu robot en las fotos y video, interesante idea la tuya! me da envidia porque por cuestiones de tiempo, no hé podido fabricar algunas ideas que tengo en mente.

Ahora sabiendo como es tu robot, empiezo a mirar como puede serte útil esta cámara....la cámara trabaja hasta 115200 kbps. Si lo que quieres es enviar unas cuantas imágenes mediante ir, no creo que sea muy dificil. Pero si quieres manejar video en tiempo real la cosa se complica.

Déjame preguntarte: que quieres hacerle algún tratamiento a las imágenes (reconocer objetos, o colores?) o simplemente quieres ver a distancia? porque si es lo último, es más recomendable usar una cámara analógica de esas de circuitos cerrados de tv, algunas ya vienen con el dispositivo de tx por rf y salida de video RCA.... piénsalo y me cuentas


----------



## electroandres (Jul 30, 2009)

muy buena la idea, te quedo realmente bueno.
Si podes, me podes pasar el programa del ic que quiero ver como lo hiciste. Porque me estoy metiendo en el tema de la programacion y quiero ver distintos proyectos y como los llevan a cabo.
Ahora el tema de la camara. Viendo por internet, encontre esta pagina que te comentan de un transmisor: http://www.superrobotica.com/S350235.htm
tambien encontre esto, espero que te guste:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx2/index.htm
http://es.geocities.com/josuezb81/800mhzfm.html


----------



## sebaclon2 (Jul 30, 2009)

romyggar lo que quiero es que tenga una camarita delantera una chica eh visto en una pagina la que  mas o menos quiero que es esta : 

http://www.raidentech.com/mimiwipispyc.html

bueno al tener la camara delantera por decirte ensima de la cabeza ver en un receptor RF las imagenes por decirte en un tv.. y asi  ver lo que hay frente al robot asi para evadir algo y cosas asi, te doy  un ejemplo como una wedcam que te ves en la pc en tiempo real capta los movimientos etc...
cualquier ideas que tengas lo podemos implementar y porsi necesitas ayuda o consejo en armar un robot podes contar conmigo..!

ahh y electroandres :

Cuando me indicaste esto

Si podes, me podes pasar el programa del ic que quiero ver como lo hiciste.

te referis a la programacion del pic para el movimiento del robot y los sensores..?
o el programa con el cual lo programo..?

salu2


----------



## Romyggar (Ago 1, 2009)

sebaclon2 dijo:
			
		

> romyggar lo que quiero es que tenga una camarita delantera una chica eh visto en una pagina la que  mas o menos quiero que es esta :
> 
> http://www.raidentech.com/mimiwipispyc.html
> 
> ...




Supongo que electroandes se refiere a el código que usaste para cotrolar los sensores, servos, etc.... y sobre la cámara, pués la que me mostraste se ajusta a tus criterios. pienso que el reto está en que el robot pudiese evitar los obstaculos sin intervención humana.

Pienso que por ahora debes concentrarte en usar el robot con mando a distancia (un control de play station como dijiste) y después se puede mirar como se hace para que el robot sea autónomo....


----------



## sebaclon2 (Ago 1, 2009)

bueno aora mi robot es autonomo con sensores ir de evacion... vos me recomendas que lo controle por rf..?! pues eso estoy queriendo hacer y yo creo que seria mejor que yo propiamente aga el circuito de la camara y demas, como me pasaste esa camara solo aique hacerle el transmisor y receptor de imagenes de la camara o imagenes en tiempo real..!

que opinas romyggar.?!?


----------



## electroandres (Ago 1, 2009)

me referia al programa que le frasheaste al pic


----------



## sebaclon2 (Ago 1, 2009)

ahhh ya ok..!

lo ise medio apurado para una exposicion por ende no aplique los simbols y demas...   

esta en basic .bas...!


AllDigital
TRISB = %10000000
Dim paso1 As Byte
Dim paso2 As Byte
Dim paso3 As Byte
Dim paso4 As Byte
Dim paso5 As Byte
Dim paso6 As Byte
Dim paso7 As Byte
Dim paso8 As Byte
Dim paso9 As Byte
Dim paso10 As Byte
Dim paso11 As Byte
Dim giro1 As Word
Dim giro2 As Word
Dim giro3 As Word
Dim giro4 As Word
Dim giro5 As Word
Dim giro6 As Word
Dim giro7 As Word
bucle:
If PORTB.7 = 1 Then
Goto seba
Endif
Goto bucle
seba:
giro1 = 1790
giro2 = 1620
giro3 = 1800
giro4 = 1350
giro5 = 1680
giro6 = 1600
giro7 = 1460
For paso8 = 1 To 20 Step 1
PORTB = %00000001
WaitUs giro1
giro1 = giro1 - 2
PORTB = %00000010
WaitUs giro2
WaitMs 11
Next paso8
loop:
For paso1 = 1 To 20 Step 1
PORTB = %00000001
WaitUs giro1
giro1 = giro1 - 2
PORTB = %00000010
WaitUs giro2
giro2 = giro2 - 2
PORTB = %00000100
WaitUs giro3
giro3 = giro3 - 15
PORTB = %00001000
WaitUs giro4
PORTB = %00010000
WaitUs giro5
giro5 = giro5 - 18
PORTB = %00100000
WaitUs giro6
PORTB = %01000000
WaitUs giro7
PORTB = %00000000
WaitMs 11
Next paso1
giro1 = 1750
giro2 = 1580
giro3 = 1500
giro4 = 1350
giro5 = 1320
giro6 = 1600
giro7 = 1460
For paso2 = 1 To 20 Step 1
PORTB = %00000001
WaitUs giro1
giro1 = giro1 - 15
PORTB = %00000010
WaitUs giro2
giro2 = giro2 - 3
PORTB = %00000100
WaitUs giro3
giro3 = giro3 - 3
PORTB = %00001000
WaitUs giro4
giro4 = giro4 - 6
PORTB = %00010000
WaitUs giro5
giro5 = giro5 - 4
PORTB = %00100000
WaitUs giro6
giro6 = giro6 - 7
PORTB = %01000000
WaitUs giro7
PORTB = %00000000
WaitMs 11
Next paso2
giro1 = 1450
giro2 = 1520
giro3 = 1440
giro4 = 1230
giro5 = 1240
giro6 = 1460
giro7 = 1460
For paso3 = 1 To 20 Step 1
PORTB = %00000001
WaitUs giro1
giro1 = giro1 - 6
PORTB = %00000010
WaitUs giro2
giro2 = giro2 - 11
PORTB = %00000100
WaitUs giro3
giro3 = giro3 + 7
PORTB = %00001000
WaitUs giro4
giro4 = giro4 - 5
PORTB = %00010000
WaitUs giro5
giro5 = giro5 + 8
PORTB = %00100000
WaitUs giro6
giro6 = giro6 - 3
PORTB = %01000000
WaitUs giro7
PORTB = %00000000
WaitMs 11
Next paso3
giro1 = 1330
giro2 = 1300
giro3 = 1580
giro4 = 1130
giro5 = 1400
giro6 = 1400
giro7 = 1460
For paso4 = 1 To 20 Step 1
PORTB = %00000001
WaitUs giro1
giro1 = giro1 + 1
PORTB = %00000010
WaitUs giro2
PORTB = %00000100
WaitUs giro3
PORTB = %00001000
WaitUs giro4
giro4 = giro4 + 18
PORTB = %00010000
WaitUs giro5
PORTB = %00100000
WaitUs giro6
giro6 = giro6 + 17
PORTB = %01000000
WaitUs giro7
PORTB = %00000000
WaitMs 11
Next paso4
giro1 = 1350
giro2 = 1300
giro3 = 1580
giro4 = 1490
giro5 = 1400
giro6 = 1740
giro7 = 1460
For paso5 = 1 To 20 Step 1
PORTB = %00000001
WaitUs giro1
giro1 = giro1 + 6
PORTB = %00000010
WaitUs giro2
giro2 = giro2 + 11
PORTB = %00000100
WaitUs giro3
giro3 = giro3 + 5
PORTB = %00001000
WaitUs giro4
giro4 = giro4 - 3
PORTB = %00010000
WaitUs giro5
giro5 = giro5 + 7
PORTB = %00100000
WaitUs giro6
giro6 = giro6 - 4
PORTB = %01000000
WaitUs giro7
PORTB = %00000000
WaitMs 11
Next paso5
giro1 = 1470
giro2 = 1460
giro3 = 1680
giro4 = 1430
giro5 = 1540
giro6 = 1660
giro7 = 1460
tina:
If PORTB.7 = 1 Then
Goto cris
Endif
For paso6 = 1 To 20 Step 1
PORTB = %00000001
WaitUs giro1
giro1 = giro1 + 15
PORTB = %00000010
WaitUs giro2
giro2 = giro2 + 8
PORTB = %00000100
WaitUs giro3
giro3 = giro3 + 6
PORTB = %00001000
WaitUs giro4
giro4 = giro4 - 4
PORTB = %00010000
WaitUs giro5
giro5 = giro5 + 7
PORTB = %00100000
WaitUs giro6
giro6 = giro6 - 3
PORTB = %01000000
WaitUs giro7
PORTB = %00000000
WaitMs 11
Next paso6
giro1 = 1770
giro2 = 1620
giro3 = 1800
giro4 = 1350
giro5 = 1680
giro6 = 1600
giro7 = 1460
Goto loop
cris:
If PORTB.7 = 1 Then
Goto tina
Endif
Goto cris


----------



## electroandres (Ago 1, 2009)

que trabajo te mandaste macho!
te felicito, lo estoy viendo para darme una idea  de como hacer el mio. La verdad que me sorprendiste.


----------



## sebaclon2 (Ago 1, 2009)

Gracias la verdad que me costo mucho trabajo hacerlo, y te revelo un secreto usa tu imaginacion con lo que quieras hacer y vas a ver que lo vas a lograr sea lo que sea...! 

Y decime que lenguaje de programacion vas a usar para programar y que estas queriendo hacer...!?


----------



## electroandres (Ago 1, 2009)

tenia pensado hacer tipo un robot autonomo que esquive obstaculos. o algo similar. no se todabia porque el lunes empiezan las clases y no voy a tener tiempo para nada; en el verano lo voy a hacer. Igual no estoy en condiciones para gastar mucha $, no creo que haga uno como el tuyo (ni estoy en el nivel para hacerlo)
Si hago uno en este año, va a ser con PBP (pic basic pro) ya que es el unico que se, el año que viene, voy a aprender a programar motorola (en ensamblador si no me equivoco) y ahi voy a hacer un proyecto groso para ir a competir con el colegio a bahia blanca (torneo de sumos o algo asi)


----------

